# Black Friday Sale



## Ocresident

TiVo is having their annual Black Friday Sale on the Edge DVR. $150 off the Edge Cable DVR and discounts on the service plans. In the past I purchased the annual plan when it was discounted to $99/year because it seemed like the best overall option. The all in plan pays off in the long run but I have not had good luck with my TiVo’s lasting more than a few years.

My only question on this promotion is whether the $99 annual plan is only for the first year or whether it would stay at $99 for the life of the device. In the past it was $99 for the life of the device but the wording on this year’s promotion is a bit vague.


----------



## dmk1974

I saw the offer pop up on my Roamio Plus today as well. After ~20 years with TiVo's, I still don't think I'm upgrading. Time to ride out the Roamio as long as it can go and then likely off to (barf) Xfinity boxes.

TiVo EDGE for Cable | Replace your Cable Box DVR with TiVo


----------



## cwoody222

Ocresident said:


> TiVo is having their annual Black Friday Sale on the Edge DVR. $150 off the Edge Cable DVR and discounts on the service plans. In the past I purchased the annual plan when it was discounted to $99/year because it seemed like the best overall option. The all in plan pays off in the long run but I have not had good luck with my TiVo's lasting more than a few years.
> 
> My only question on this promotion is whether the $99 annual plan is only for the first year or whether it would stay at $99 for the life of the device. In the past it was $99 for the life of the device but the wording on this year's promotion is a bit vague.


Looks like $99 each year if you read the fine print.

"If you select the Annual Service your credit card will be billed annually by TiVo in the amount of $99.99 plus tax as applicable."


----------



## Ocresident

cwoody222 said:


> Looks like $99 each year if you read the fine print.
> 
> "If you select the Annual Service your credit card will be billed annually by TiVo in the amount of $99.99 plus tax as applicable."


Thanks, that clarifies things.

I remember in years past this community would get super excited about TiVo's Black Friday sale and threads on the topic would reach into the hundreds. I can't help but feel like this community has lost its enthusiasm for the company and its latest generation of products.

I have a Premier (lifetime), Bolt (lifetime) and Edge (annual). The Premier works fine, it's just a bit slow and not as elegant as the Edge unit. For $350 I could get a brand new Edge plus one year of service, and then $99 per year after that. It seems like a very reasonable price to pay for the latest unit. The Premier would then be my backup when a unit fails(which has happened quite frequently in my house).

But with the potential sun setting of support for cable cards, talk of ATSC 3.0, and an increase in competition for live TV channels from streaming services like Hulu and YouTube, I can't help but feel like I'm investing into a technology that won't be the best solution out there in fairly short order. And I'm locking myself in to staying with our cable company (FIOS) at typical monthly cable rates.

So I'm on the fence about whether I'm going to move forward. The purchase price is inconsequential to me, but locking myself in to my cable company has me wondering if it's just time to move on.


----------



## jap3

I came here to see what the consensus was on the offer. My series 3 with lifetime was $855, my Roamio was $750. Seems like a good deal but I wasn't happy with the UI upgrade. It lasted a day and I reverted. I would assume I can't use the old UI on the Edge. My series 1 still boots. I've been a Tivo loyalist from the start but I agree with Ocresident. Not sure how long Tivo will last.


----------



## Ocresident

If you do move forward with the sale, I would definitely go for the annual $99 contract. All in makes no sense at this point. So for $350 you get a brand new Edge and one year of service and continual care. Year 2 would just be another $99.

If I were to switch to a DVR from my cable company at $20/month I’d be at about the same expense over the next 2 years as the TiVo, but the TiVo would be a better overall experience. 

The only thing that may make more sense is to cut the cable company out completely and go with Hulu or YouTube with a cloud based DVR solution. I may have to try the free 7 day demo of each of those just to see how they compare to the TiVo solution. I know at some point it’s going to happen, but after 20 years with TiVo products I can’t quite get ready to pull the plug on them.


----------



## DBV1

What happened to their OTA Edge with 4 Tuners? Why would they get rid of that and only have a 2 tuner Edge?


----------



## janitor53

DBV1 said:


> What happened to their OTA Edge with 4 Tuners? Why would they get rid of that and only have a 2 tuner Edge?


Because they are a horribly managed organization that appears to actually want to fail. That's honestly the best answer.


----------



## Old Hickory

Ocresident said:


> The only thing that may make more sense is to cut the cable company out completely and go with Hulu or YouTube with a cloud based DVR solution. I may have to try the free 7 day demo of each of those just to see how they compare to the TiVo solution. I know at some point it's going to happen, but after 20 years with TiVo products I can't quite get ready to pull the plug on them.


Well, if you do this would you come back here and offer your findings/opinion/decision? I think we're all in the same (sinking) boat and would like to see what the future holds.


----------



## Glenee

I am new to the TIVO group. I just purchased 2-edge antenna with lifetime/all in. I am coming from Directv Satellite ever since AT&T took over it has gotten worse and worse it just became ridiculous with what they were charging and then having to get them to make the bill right all the time. We also have Youtube TV for our streaming service. It comes with a unlimited DVR, which you need if you have a wife like mine. It is nice for a DVR, but is not as nice as TIVO or Directv's DVR. The picture quality is excellent.It takes a little getting used too,but in the end does what you want.It is not as accurate on stopping at the correct point when fast forwarding or rewinding. Most cases you have to tape the entire season of a show, individual shows are not possible in some cases but you have a unlimited DVR service. I would say for $65.00 a month its about as good as it gets right now for what it offers if you need a lot of DVR space. I have not seen any commercial I could no fast forward through. The reason I have the edge antenna is because of some local channels I like that streaming or other services don't offer. It has filled the hole nicely.
Hope this helps out.
P.S. I would like to know also why they don't offer the 4-tuner, multi gb storage units on Tivo anymore. I hope they are not turning into a AT&T, because that will be a disaster.


----------



## Corran Horn

Ocresident said:


> But with the potential sun setting of support for cable cards...


This. Do I want to battle with Comcast and get lucky enough to get connected to a greybeard who even knows what a cablecard is? I just had to do this with moving and it was a totally awful chore.

An interim solution of their lack of ability to re-activate it was to replace my cablecard with a new one even though the problem was clearing something in their system, not a hardware issue.


----------



## spitzcor

I don't understand the comments here about $99 annual service fees when the sale at TiVo Edge for Antenna OTA DVR | Digital Recorder Compatible With All TV Antennas | Service Included, No Monthly Fees is for $349 Edge w/All-in lifetime included. Is that even a Black Friday sale?


----------



## tommage1

Glenee said:


> P.S. I would like to know also why they don't offer the 4-tuner, multi gb storage units on Tivo anymore. I hope they are not turning into a AT&T, because that will be a disaster.


My guess is they are moving towards getting out of DVR business. They farmed out the 4 tuner OTA to Channel Master earlier this year and they seem to be mostly sold out. They then farmed out the 2 tuner models which were originally only sold in Canada, probably had a warehouse full. All you can buy from Tivo direct is the cable model. Which is the most vulnerable to becoming totally obsolete due to being cable card dependent. I would be interested to know if Tivo is even having DVRs manufactured anymore or just selling off what they have left. OTA market probably too small to come up with ATSC 3.0 device and no alternative for the cable model far as I know. As for AT&T, at least they will be around as a company for awhile, Tivo, who knows..................


----------



## tommage1

janitor53 said:


> Because they are a horribly managed organization that appears to actually want to fail. That's honestly the best answer.


I don't think they want/wanted to fail. Today's tech has just made their product near obsolete (at least the DVRs.) For those that own, enjoy while you can. I hope for a few more years at least.


----------



## Old Roamio 0

What happens if you can't get a cable card to make it work?
(interesting article about recent FCC 1990s era rule now changed)

The FCC is allowing cable TV companies to stop providing CableCARDs because no one used them.


----------



## Ocresident

Channel Master is having a Black Friday sale on the Edge OTA Model. $289 including lifetime service. I don't get a lot of reception using an antenna so it's not an option for me, but if you are lucky enough to get good reception this looks like a nice deal.

Special Offers | Channel Master


----------



## Ocresident

Old Roamio 0 said:


> What happens if you can't get a cable card to make it work?


I think this is one of the reasons why we are seeing less enthusiasm for TiVo DVRs on this forum compared to years past. It's unlikely that cable companies will just pull the plug and stop providing them completely given that they are losing subscribers and don't need to do more things to irritate their customer base. My question is which will become obsolete first, the cable card or the cable provider?


----------



## Famous Jemez

The Sale on OTA Edge is probably the 2 tuner model with lifetime support.
I don't think you can buy the 4 tuner model for less than $299. If so, I got ripped off. Speaking of rip-offs, I dumped Directv not because I was paying >$100/m to watch FOX Business and Tosh.0, but because I never watched and no longer wish to support the likes of CNN, MSNBS, Fox, AT&T, Xfinity, Netflix, Hulu, and Prime. I dumped them all.
I had used Tivo since it was a part of the old SD Directv boxes. Then I had a free standing unit for a while back in the '00s. It was like finding an old friend.
Tivo, as best as my research allows, is owned by Xperi, an electronics firm which hopefully is not associated with these media outlets. I will watch the other networks for free OTA. Most of the stuff I recorded was OTA anyway. I do enjoy shortening my screen time by 33% by cutting commercials.
I have been using my old Series 3 HD Tivo until the new 4 tuner edge box arrives. It is not supported but still provides great reception and live recording. The new model will hopefully breathe new life into OTA DVR-ing for us "OK- Boomers". And only $6.99 a month! 1 yr for less than the price of 1 m of the dish/cable.
The 'lennials will complain that it can't incorporate streaming well, but you don't need DVR function until your dumb-ass provider pulls your series right in the middle of your binge.


----------



## Old Roamio 0

If you click on the little video on the page - it shows an arrow to the lifetime, not the annual service.


----------



## spitzcor

@Ocresident, wow, thanks for the news of the Black Friday deal! I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger on that $349 deal now. I set a reminder for the 27th to make the purchase on Black Friday.

As for the comments about OTA vs. streaming, I am hoping that the Edge contains enough of the TV Everywhere service to make at-least some on-demand viewing work. I don't necessarily care if I can record it. I just picked up a Tivo Stream 4k for that stuff (understanding that it runs Google Chromecast software and thus has access to the Google ecosystem). It'd be a big plus if the Edge could do everything that the Stream 4k can do.


----------



## Famous Jemez

Dunno....... Pluto TV crashed on the new 2Tbyte Edge. Possibly because new guide still being downloaded a priority?


----------



## Jmchzn

Ocresident said:


> Thanks, that clarifies things.
> 
> I remember in years past this community would get super excited about TiVo's Black Friday sale and threads on the topic would reach into the hundreds. I can't help but feel like this community has lost its enthusiasm for the company and its latest generation of products.
> 
> I have a Premier (lifetime), Bolt (lifetime) and Edge (annual). The Premier works fine, it's just a bit slow and not as elegant as the Edge unit. For $350 I could get a brand new Edge plus one year of service, and then $99 per year after that. It seems like a very reasonable price to pay for the latest unit. The Premier would then be my backup when a unit fails(which has happened quite frequently in my house).
> 
> But with the potential sun setting of support for cable cards, talk of ATSC 3.0, and an increase in competition for live TV channels from streaming services like Hulu and YouTube, I can't help but feel like I'm investing into a technology that won't be the best solution out there in fairly short order. And I'm locking myself in to staying with our cable company (FIOS) at typical monthly cable rates.
> 
> So I'm on the fence about whether I'm going to move forward. The purchase price is inconsequential to me, but locking myself in to my cable company has me wondering if it's just time to move on.


----------



## DonWidmore

There's a reason I own 1000 DVDs and a reason I own a Tivo, because the majority of what I like to watch is not on Streaming. And it's not even that exotic- I like to hear the local Play by Play hosts call baseball games- I need cable for that and I need a place to store those broadcasts for later viewing. 

When my kids are both streaming video games, my internet connection just isn't that great. Having content on this side of the network makes a difference.

I've spoken to my staff before about DVRs in general- and they don't know what they are. Not only don't they know Tivo, they seem to watch nothing but Netflix, Amazon Prime and HBO Go. No network TV, no Hulu, no Criterion channel, no DVD Players, no DVRs. The amount of content they watch is extremely low compared to my generation.

Most of them don't have cable TV at all (maybe around half do), they don't watch Cable News, they don't watch Network TV, they don't follow series that aren't on streaming. They might share clips of SNL skits from youtube, but they don't watch the entire show. It's all a little on the weird side for me.

I'm puzzled why the Tivo or DVRs in general have fallen so quickly - I believe that for our generations, up until the kids born around 1995- media was still scarce and we heard about classic movies to watch and judged ourselves by what movies we'd seen or not seen. However this new generation doesn't seem to care about missing movies or not, there doesn't seem to be an urge to see a movie on opening weekend or at all and I suspect that 20 year olds today don't ask each other their list of Top Ten favorite movies. It's all very surprising because I envisioned a world of 16TB media servers.


----------



## FiosUser

I went for it. A comedy of errors, but ...

Two of my minis died. On the same day--Or, I discovered them on the same day. Could have been months apart but tried one (seldom used obviously) and wouldn't boot past a TiVo logo. Tried another and also same problem--I thought must be version issue with host. Tried a third--worked. Support had me plug directly into wall outlet--suuuuurrrreeee yeah it is. Nothing worked to fix them. Other posts here show minis dying all of a sudden about 1/2 a year ago or so...mine are right there with it for some reason. 

Minis end result was Tivo support telling me to call Weaknees. But, they offered $25 off a mini Vox so I took one of those and I'll see if Weaknees repairs minis--but don't think they do.

While on the support call, my Roamio pro crashed! The TiVo IOS app makes it crash sometimes if I do too many searches--I was doing too many searches. When Roamio pro came back to life it made me go through guided setup. Nervous I would lose all my passes, I proceeded but alas they remained--I just had to re-log in to streaming (I guess HBO GO'ing away allowed me log in to one less app!). 

So with the minis dying, and my pro dying, and with a Bolt in the house also (we all know likely to fail again soon) -- this combination of errors made me miss Tivo and see what it would be like without it and I went for the HOLIDAY Edge. They are geniuses to get me to buy!


----------



## Old Roamio 0

Its $160 cheaper on Friday, apparently. Hope they have more than 10-15 in stock in case more than a dozen or so people want one.


----------



## Alan E

cwoody222 said:


> Looks like $99 each year if you read the fine print.
> 
> "If you select the Annual Service your credit card will be billed annually by TiVo in the amount of $99.99 plus tax as applicable."


Where do you find this fine print?


----------



## Mr Tony

Alan E said:


> Where do you find this fine print?


scroll down to the bottom
TiVo EDGE for Cable | Replace your Cable Box DVR with TiVo

When you purchase the TiVo EDGE for cable for $249.99 (regularly $399.99) and choose your plan - Annual Service $99.99 (regularly $149.99) per year plus tax, a Monthly Service $9.99 a month (regularly $14.99) with a one year commitment, or All In Plan $399.99 (regularly $549.99) plus tax. If you select the Annual Service your credit card will be billed annually by TiVo in the amount of $99.99 plus tax as applicable. If you select the Monthly service your credit card will be billed monthly by TiVo in the amount of $9.99 plus tax as applicable, with an early termination fee of $150+ applicable tax for termination in months 1-12. (Note: Tax will be charged based on ZIP code).


----------



## Old Roamio 0

My above comment to a post was for the other one. For the Edge ota one: Channelmaster's not the tivo site is that Black Friday sale tomorrow.

Special Offers | Channel Master


----------



## Alan E

unclehonkey said:


> scroll down to the bottom
> TiVo EDGE for Cable | Replace your Cable Box DVR with TiVo
> 
> When you purchase the TiVo EDGE for cable for $249.99 (regularly $399.99) and choose your plan - Annual Service $99.99 (regularly $149.99) per year plus tax, a Monthly Service $9.99 a month (regularly $14.99) with a one year commitment, or All In Plan $399.99 (regularly $549.99) plus tax. If you select the Annual Service your credit card will be billed annually by TiVo in the amount of $99.99 plus tax as applicable. If you select the Monthly service your credit card will be billed monthly by TiVo in the amount of $9.99 plus tax as applicable, with an early termination fee of $150+ applicable tax for termination in months 1-12. (Note: Tax will be charged based on ZIP code).


Thank you!


----------



## spitzcor

"Offer valid until midnight 11/27/2020 or while supplies last."
Decided there was no reason to wait until tomorrow since the site is live now and taking orders.
Got it along with a couple of unexpected bonuses: Free shipping and no tax in MN, so $289.00 even and one heck of a deal.


----------



## Old Roamio 0

I ordered one too. Good deal. 

On Amazon today Black Friday Tivo Echo antenna Size: 500GB HDD, 2 Tuners, Voice Remote is $199. So it is the all-in service fee part that is discounted. Usually it says on Amazon all in is $249.99. So $199+249.99= 448.99 $448.99-289= $159.99 cheaper today at Channelmaster - Black Friday sale.


----------



## waynomo

jap3 said:


> I came here to see what the consensus was on the offer. My series 3 with lifetime was $855, my Roamio was $750. Seems like a good deal but I wasn't happy with the UI upgrade. It lasted a day and I reverted. I would assume I can't use the old UI on the Edge. My series 1 still boots. I've been a Tivo loyalist from the start but I agree with Ocresident. Not sure how long Tivo will last.


Correct. The Edge can only use the new TE4 UI. There is no way to revert back to TE3.

FWIW I was resistant to upgrading to TE4. I bought an Edge several months ago when they offered the $150 lifetime subscription. It took some time getting used to the new UI, but now I think I prefer it to TE3 although there are still a few features I prefer how they are implemented on TE3.


----------



## Hercules67

Two questions:

Is the TiVo edge on Channel Master 2-tuner or 4-tuner model?

More importantly, I still have a lifetime plan I can transfer from a Series 2. Is there any plan out there for me from anyone offering a Black Friday deal for Tivos?


----------



## Hercules67

BTW, I looked into TiVo Mini Lux, but it does not require a service plan. Doesn't it use of one of the available tuners?


----------



## FiosUser

My new Lux Mini and holiday Edge are up and running. 

Discovered that the Lux does not get an RF remote capability when its host is a TE3  Boo. Soooooo, anyone know of a good IR repeater or whatever it may be called? My Mini is in a kitchen cabinet so I need something to pick up the IR signal. 

I gotta say that the Edge is pretty snappy and I like that. The grid guide is what it is. I’ll try to see how to remove adds. I see a checkbox in my TiVo account about ads. 

Now, with all this Channel Master sale talk, I’m interested in OTA. Anyone have a giant antenna on their roof anymore or do we use the Channel master ones just on the side of a wall or eaves?


----------



## FiosUser

Hercules67 said:


> BTW, I looked into TiVo Mini Lux, but it does not require a service plan. Doesn't it use of one of the available tuners?


Yeah it uses an available tuner from its host.


----------



## phone man

Are the pre roll ads still part of the Tivo Edge or is there a way to get around it? The black friday deal on this OTA Edge is extremely tempting. My 9 year old Premiere is still working but I doubt I could find this deal later if it died.


----------



## MrDell

phone man said:


> Are the pre roll ads still part of the Tivo Edge or is there a way to get around it? The black friday deal on this OTA Edge is extremely tempting. My 9 year old Premiere is still working but I doubt I could find this deal later if it died.


I am sure that the adds will show up but a phone call to TiVo will get them removed. I have a Roameo and a Bolt and I removed adds on both with one phone call.


----------



## tommage1

For fun I decided to get one of the lifetime Channel Master OTA units for $289. No tax for me, and a credit card rebate. Going to install one of those 14TB drives out of an Easystore (externally of course). Supposedly Edge will format whole thing itself. Then since I am current Tivo customer I'm hoping they will let me "opt out" on the pre=rolls. We shall see, can always return if I don't like it.


----------



## tommage1

phone man said:


> Are the pre roll ads still part of the Tivo Edge or is there a way to get around it? The black friday deal on this OTA Edge is extremely tempting. My 9 year old Premiere is still working but I doubt I could find this deal later if it died.


Since you are are current Tivo customer they might let you "opt out" on pre-rolls. You are right, doubt will find better deal, 2 tuners not great nor is 500GB 2.5" SMR drive but can always upgrade the drive (external if you want a large capacity).


----------



## phone man

After much reading and consideration about the Edge UI, we're going another route... Other than new hardware, the two tuner Edge OTA wasn't going to give us much beyond what we have now with our two tuner Premiere, especially since we don't rely on the Tivo for streaming. The smart TV and Roku handle that very well and I never had a desire upgrade the Tivo for that reason. So, I found a barely used Roamio with four tuners (wife really wanted this), lifetime service and a much larger hard drive. The few programs I want to save will be moved to the Roamio and the Premiere will get a new hard drive and become the bedroom Tivo. The black friday sale got me thinking about proactively replacing the Premiere instead of waiting for a complete failure. On occasion a recorded program is nothing but scattered pixels on channels that never have that issue. A Weaknees hard drive and Roamio on their way!


----------



## tommage1

Oh, the 500GB is probably CMR, it's the 2TB models that are SMR.


----------



## tommage1

Not a bad idea  Roamios great deal now, and I actually prefer them to Bolts and probably Edge since they have a 3.5" drive. I might have just replaced the drive in the Premiere myself, quite a bit cheaper, but you will get a good quality product from Weaknees.


----------



## phone man

FiosUser said:


> My new Lux Mini and holiday Edge are up and running.
> 
> Discovered that the Lux does not get an RF remote capability when its host is a TE3  Boo. Soooooo, anyone know of a good IR repeater or whatever it may be called? My Mini is in a kitchen cabinet so I need something to pick up the IR signal.
> 
> I gotta say that the Edge is pretty snappy and I like that. The grid guide is what it is. I'll try to see how to remove adds. I see a checkbox in my TiVo account about ads.
> 
> Now, with all this Channel Master sale talk, I'm interested in OTA. Anyone have a giant antenna on their roof anymore or do we use the Channel master ones just on the side of a wall or eaves?


You mean like this giant oven rack looking thing?
I'm using an old CM4228 with a CPA-19 pre amp to feed two tvs. Most of our broadcast towers are UHF 40-65 miles away but all within 8 degrees of each other except for one VHF station in the opposite direction. The 4228 antenna has some high VHF abilities so it comes in fine.










You have to do a bit of homework to determine what kind of antenna is going to work for your location. You also need to understand signal loss when using splitters or long lengths of coax. If you're very close to a large town or city you might get by with an indoor antenna. Further away you may need to place a larger antenna outdoors for reliable over the air reception. Every link in the signal chain from the antenna to the TV is important. One mistake affects everything down the line. 
Be aware that legacy channel numbers and the actual channel a station broadcasts on are not the same. The channels you're trying to receive may be VHF or UHF and require different antennas. Rabbitears.info is a good place to start. I used to recommend tvfool.com but their website is no longer being updated and there has been a lot of FCC repacks and changes so a lot of info there is outdated. 
pm me if you like.


----------



## Corran Horn

tommage1 said:


> My guess is they are moving towards getting out of DVR business. They farmed out the 4 tuner OTA to Channel Master earlier this year and they seem to be mostly sold out. They then farmed out the 2 tuner models which were originally only sold in Canada, probably had a warehouse full. All you can buy from Tivo direct is the cable model. Which is the most vulnerable to becoming totally obsolete due to being cable card dependent. I would be interested to know if Tivo is even having DVRs manufactured anymore or just selling off what they have left. OTA market probably too small to come up with ATSC 3.0 device and no alternative for the cable model far as I know. As for AT&T, at least they will be around as a company for awhile, Tivo, who knows..................


The stream not being able to access your DVR content would seem to align with this thinking.

(or else it's to not cannibalize Tivo mini market)


----------



## FiosUser

phone man said:


> You mean like this giant oven rack looking thing?
> I'm using an old CM4228 with a CPA-19 pre amp to feed two tvs. Most of our broadcast towers are UHF 40-65 miles away but all within 8 degrees of each other except for one VHF station in the opposite direction. The 4228 antenna has some high VHF abilities so it comes in fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to do a bit of homework to determine what kind of antenna is going to work for your location. You also need to understand signal loss when using splitters or long lengths of coax. If you're very close to a large town or city you might get by with an indoor antenna. Further away you may need to place a larger antenna outdoors for reliable over the air reception. Every link in the signal chain from the antenna to the TV is important. One mistake affects everything down the line.
> Be aware that legacy channel numbers and the actual channel a station broadcasts on are not the same. The channels you're trying to receive may be VHF or UHF and require different antennas. Rabbitears.info is a good place to start. I used to recommend tvfool.com but their website is no longer being updated and there has been a lot of FCC repacks and changes so a lot of info there is outdated.
> pm me if you like.


very nice. Back in the day my dad had a huge pole on the roof and I remember him catching it as it fell (little ol' me at that time wasn't strong enough to hold it steady as it was being installed)

I might be in the 30-40 mile range so great advice


----------



## sd2528

So we have FIOS and just got a 75" 4K TV (Samsung Q80T). We had an existing 50" 4K and the Tivo looked fine on it, but now with the larger picture, it kind of looks like a blown up image. Not very sharp. I know there aren't many cable channels that are broadcast in 4k but would the 4K output from the TiVo make a significant difference? We've been streaming on a 4K firestick more and more but my wife is still hanging onto cable... and a landline. I'll get here the new one on sale (despite the Hydra interface and lack of transfer ability) if it will actually make a difference in picture clarity, but unfortunately I'm not sure I'd make the investment in a new TiVo otherwise. 

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## MrDell

sd2528 said:


> So we have FIOS and just got a 75" 4K TV (Samsung Q80T). We had an existing 50" 4K and the Tivo looked fine on it, but now with the larger picture, it kind of looks like a blown up image. Not very sharp. I know there aren't many cable channels that are broadcast in 4k but would the 4K output from the TiVo make a significant difference? We've been streaming on a 4K firestick more and more but my wife is still hanging onto cable... and a landline. I'll get here the new one on sale (despite the Hydra interface and lack of transfer ability) if it will actually make a difference in picture clarity, but unfortunately I'm not sure I'd make the investment in a new TiVo otherwise.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.


 We have Verizon Fios also with a TiVo Bolt which is 4K capable hooked to aSony 65 inch 950G which was supposed to be last years flagship model. I invested in all the 2.1 HDMI cables to try to get the best possible picture quality. I must say that the picture is not too bad because of the TV's ability to upscale but it is still no way near 4K quality. My Apple TV streaming Netflix or Disney plus looks so much clearer and the ultra HD really comes to life. I really don't blame you for thinking twice investing in a new TiVo product at this point because of all the uncertainty in the air regarding changes in Transmission protocol and TiVo's future itself..hope this helps you a little..... Good luck with your decision.


----------



## sd2528

MrDell said:


> We have Verizon Fios also with a TiVo Bolt which is 4K capable hooked to aSony 65 inch 950G which was supposed to be last years flagship model. I invested in all the 2.1 HDMI cables to try to get the best possible picture quality. I must say that the picture is not too bad because of the TV's ability to upscale but it is still no way near 4K quality. My Apple TV streaming Netflix or Disney plus looks so much clearer and the ultra HD really comes to life. I really don't blame you for thinking twice investing in a new TiVo product at this point because of all the uncertainty in the air regarding changes in Transmission protocol and TiVo's future itself..hope this helps you a little..... Good luck with your decision.


Thanks, that is very helpful. I don't have a Bolt though, I have a Roamio. Still, as you said, the TV does the upscaling. I think she was watching some show that had people joining in from webcams and that's why it didn't look as good as she hoped. He watching of the past few days she seems happy.

But thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## MrDell

sd2528 said:


> Thanks, that is very helpful. I don't have a Bolt though, I have a Roamio. Still, as you said, the TV does the upscaling. I think she was watching some show that had people joining in from webcams and that's why it didn't look as good as she hoped. He watching of the past few days she seems happy.
> 
> But thanks for sharing your experiences.


 You're very welcome....


----------



## trip1eX

2 tuner Edge OTA is $299 with lifetime at channel master. Tivo50 gets you that price. Almost as good as BF price


----------



## celtic pride

In response to sd2528 as for the blown up picture you have, You can check your tv settings,on my lg 65'' tv i had a similar problem and changed the aspect ratio from 16/9 to original and everything looks great now!


----------



## johnbrown44

trip1eX said:


> 2 tuner Edge OTA is $299 with lifetime at channel master. Tivo50 gets you that price. Almost as good as BF price


Thanks! I owe you one. I missed the BF sale & was going to have to wait for the next one, if ever. Seems these days models are replaced quickly, so no guarantee it will be around next year.


----------



## sd2528

celtic pride said:


> In response to sd2528 as for the blown up picture you have, You can check your tv settings,on my lg 65'' tv i had a similar problem and changed the aspect ratio from 16/9 to original and everything looks great now!


Good tip! I'll check that out. Thanks.


----------

